# IO vs. Outboard - Pros vs. Cons



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd like to hear what you guys think on this topic. I'm looking to purchase a 21-23' boat for trolling multispecies. This will be mainly walleyes, muskies, and salmon. I do not have much experience with motors other than changing lower unit oil, basic outboard maintenance. What are some of the models you would recommend? Here are a few I am looking at:

225 Aquasport Explorer (outboard)
225 Hydra Sport Walkaround (outboard)
21 Fish Hawk Walkaround (outboard)
2352 Trophy Walkaround w/5.0 Mercrusier IO


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

What motors are the outboards? Some years and models are pretty problematic

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I do not have a particular boat I am looking at now, these are just some of the models that I am interested in. Just looking for feedback as to pros and cons of outboard vs IO


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I was in the same situation a few years back, and decided on a 23.5' Sea Pro walk around with a 5.0 mercruiser I/O. The main reason being the cost to rebuild or replace the engine, I could replace the mercruiser for less than $2500, a replacement 225 outboard would be well over $10,000. There are times early and late in the season that an outboard would be nice, but when I bought the boat I was on a budget and got the best bang for the buck. I can work on the mercruiser myself, small block chevy, runs great, good on gas. Growing up on Lake Erie we always had a boat with an I/O and kept in the water, so not as familiar with the outboards. Now, if I could afford whatever boat I wanted, it would have an outboard, or two.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I once had a Celebrity FishHawk 23' walkaround with 5.0L Mercruiser. It was seriously butt heavy and underpowered. Trim tabs helped out a LOT. I would never buy an I/O ever again. Fishing in the early and late seasons you just don't have to drain the motor when you're done fishing. That makes a BIG difference to me. 

1) Draining the motors: The 5.0L Mercruiser required pulling 4 hoses and 2 plugs to drain the block. Any outboard--just lower the outboard.

2) Weight: Most I/Os weigh in at nearly1,000 lbs with the lower unit. Most outboards are under 500 lbs.

2a) Time on Plane: I/Os take hours (well, it seems like it) to get on plane because those boats tend to be butt heavy. They also drop off plane at a higher speed. Outboards are much quicker because their weight-to-power ratio is MUCH more favorable and are more responsive.

3) Roominess: I/Os on boats less than 27' or so have a big doghouse in the cockpit. Outboards are...well...OUTBOARD of the boat leaving you much more room where it counts!

4) Cleanliness: When you drain an I/O of water, an oily/rusty sludge drains into the bilge. Adding/draining oil etc. can spill into the bilge. An outboard drains onto the ground outside the boat.

5) Ease of Maintenance: Spark plugs, starter, etc. require a contorsionist to remove and replace on an I/O. I once had to change a starter in my fishhawk...it required me to unbolt and rebolt it while on my back, feet over head, with my arm over my head laying down in the in-deck fishbox area. Changing a starter or plugs on my outboards are done standing on the ground next to the motor, in roomy comfort, with a frosty beverage sitting within arms reach on the swim platform.

6) Boots: I/O has exhaust, drive and shifter boots. If you've ever had to change these you would never, ever want an I/O again. Ever. I'm frickin serious...never! Outboards...what boots?

7) Operating expenses: This is the only pro for an I/O, and not by as much as you think. I think a new block for an I/O replacement would be well over $4K when you throw in the cost of the block, plus having someone do the work. Lower units on both are about the same expense (the outboard would probably be a bit cheaper). You can buy a slightly used outboard at reasonable prices, and you can install them yourself much easier than an I/O block. When I replaced my twin outboards several years back I bought one-year-old twin Merc 150 EFIs with two $500 SS props, controls, shift/throttle/electric cables, and gauges for $7,800 for all. You _*will *_save with an I/O by not having to buy 2-stroke oil unless you have a 4-stroke O/B.

8) Repowering: You can easily unbolt an outboard and sell it yourself. Just how easy do you think selling an old I/O block would be??

So, unless you have already guessed it, my vote is for outboards!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

What Workdog said. Plus, you say multi-species, so I assume that also means multi-locations. Outboards can be mounted on a hydraulic jackplate and run in shallower water than an i/o. Look around on the East Coast, and you'll see outboards are becoming more and more prevalent on boats such as you've mentioned.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have owned all three types. Inboard, I/O and Outboard. I would take the Inboard over the I/O any day but the Outboard is my choice. Inboard gives you easy motor maintenance and no I/O typr maintenance. Outboard is easy Maintenance and no freezing problems I would never own anything other than a four stroke outboard again.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Like Short drift, I have owned all three (inboard, outboard, and I/O). I prefer my inboard(s) over all of them, but would take an outboard over an i/o any day. I did find my i/o was easier on gas than my outboard of similar hp, but the maintenance is solo much easier on an outboard that it makes up for it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Outboard. No worries early/late season fishing.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the input. That being said, what are some of the 22-23' tow-able boats that you favor that have outboards?

So far, I like:

23 Hydra-sports SeaHorse
2302 Trophy
225 Aquasport Explorer


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> Thanks everyone for all the input. That being said, what are some of the 22-23' tow-able boats that you favor that have outboards?
> 
> So far, I like:
> 
> ...


Each of those boats should serve you well. I would give an edge to the Hydra-Sport due to the above deck fish boxes with gravity drains, and decent storage. If you want others to compare with, have a look at the Grady 226/228 or Grady Gulfstream 232 (biggest 23' boat around) (you'll probably want newer than 1992 due to the Sea-V2 hull), Parker Walkarounds such as 2310, and Mako.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

For that size boat - go with the outboard for all the lower maintenance and replacement costs mentioned by others. But another very good reason is that you can run the outboard 4-seasons -- including in freezing weather without the winterization issues presented by an I/O. I just drop my outboard on my Alumacraft and drain the motor after fishing... My Baha with an inboard motor - once winterized at a high $$$ - it sits until spring -- missing all the chances for late season walleye or chasing steelhead at the mouth of Erie rivers.


----------

